# LED Leuchtband für Wohnzimmer über SPS steuern...



## Jochen Kühner (16 März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin zur Zeit am Renovieren von meinem Haus, und möcht im Wohnzimmer indirekte Beleuchtung mit LED Leuchtband realisieren.

Nun suche Ich dafür günstiges Leuchtband welches die Farbe ändern könne soll, und nach einer möglichkeit die Farbe über eine S7 zu steuern.

Wenn einer Ideen hat, nur her damit. Hab bei Hornbach schon LED Leuchtband mit Fernbedienung gefunden, dies ist aber doch recht teuer (brauch ein paar meter) und wie steuer Ichs über die SPS?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 März 2012)

Hätte jetzt auch noch das gefunden: http://www.loxone.com/Pages/de/kaufen/shop/Produkt-Seiten/100016.aspx?id=100016
Da bräuchte Ich dan an der S7 eine DMX Schnittstelle, oder 3* Analog out, wobei der Dimmer in einem anderen Stock wäre, und wie lang darf denn das Kabel für ein 0-10V Signal sein? Vorallem wenn Ich mehrere der Dimmer einsetzen muss, kann Ich das 0-10V Signal Parallel abgreifen?
Und es wird auch ganz schön teuer...

Dali gibts ja auch noch, und einen Dimmer von Osram z.B. (OT DALI 25/220-240/24 RGB). Auch ganz schön teuer


Des weiteren könnte Ich ja auch eine eigene Platine mit uC entwerfen, hätte aber schon lieber was fertiges.


----------



## Deltal (17 März 2012)

Die Streifen bekommt man teilweise günstig bei Ebay oder DealExtreme (eventuell besuch beim Zoll mit einplanen). Reichelt hat gerade 5m für 80€ im Angebot.

Wenn der Eingangswiderstand der Dimmer groß genug ist sollte auch das parallele betreiben kein Problem sein. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das durch die unterschiedlichen Leitungslängen auch unterschiedliche Farben ausgegeben werden. 
Eine professionelle (und damit teure) Lösung wäre wohl DMX oder DALI.

Eine günstige Lösung wäre ein µC der über eine RS232/RS484 an der SPS angeschlossen ist. Ist aber leider mit viel Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## IBFS (17 März 2012)

DMX --> Ethernet:

http://www.cinetix.de/interface/etdmxbox.htm

http://www.thomann.de/de/enttec_ode_open_dmx_ethernet.htm

http://www.everen.de/shop/product_i...language/de?osCsid=s0ccs4ijfnn9qkbj1dk7nm3vn0


----------



## Semo (17 März 2012)

Material gibbet recht günstig bei Pollin: http://www.pollin.de/shop/suchergebnis.html?S_TEXT=LED Strip&S_WGRUPPE=default

Allerdings habe ich dort auch keine Fertige Lösung, zur Anbindung an die SPS gefunden...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

An dem Thema bin ich auch gerade dran.
Bei den LED-Stripes musst Du grundsätzlich aufpassen, da gibt es "solche" und "solche".
Sehen zwar gleich aus, unterscheiden sich aber teils erheblich in Wirkungsgrad, Helligkeit und Lebensdauer.
Problem in verbindung mit einer SPS ist grundsätzlich, dass die Stripes mit 1x+ versorgt werden,
und über 3x- gedimmt werden, du brauchst also schonmal, um die stripes direkt mit der SPS über PWM
zu dimmen NPN-Ausgangskarten. Da habe ich bei Vipa was gefunden, aber noch nicht getestet. 
Ein weiterer ansatz wäre z.b. die IR-Fernbedienung mit der SPS zu Simulieren, 
(IR-LED an Ausgang) dann bräuchtest Du für jeden RGB-Stripe je nur einen Ausgang. 
(Auch das wird demnächst getestet)
Ich melde mich, sobald ich was neues habe, aber diesen Monat ist erstmal Umzug eingeplant.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Deltal (17 März 2012)

Ich denke nicht das die Ausgänge schnell genug sind um IR-Codes zu senden. 
Prinzipiell musst du dich fragen, ob du wirklich die LEDs über PWM aktiv steuern willst oder lieber "Szenarien" abrufen möchtest. Eine Verstärker Schaltung (auch als Booster-Fertiggerät zu bekommen) sollte man gut geplant einsetzten um den Spannungsfall zu minimieren. Ich habe hier einen 5m Strip wo nach 2m sich die Farbe ändert. 
Außerdem hat man bei den 60LED/m Stripes schon ganz ordentliche Ströme.

Ich würde einen µC nutzen, welcher die Stripes ansteuert. Theoretisch kann man das alles noch auf Lochraster aufbauen, µC mit etwas Beschaltung und ein paar Leistungsstufen. Eventuell wäre so ein µC mit Ethernet ja genau das richtige..


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 März 2012)

http://www.quasarelectronics.com/3191-3-channel-high-current-rgb-led-controller-serial-rs232-ttl.htm

Aber die Idee von Timo ist auch nicht schlecht, PWM-Ausgänge benutzen um Fet´s anzusteuern ...


----------



## ohm200x (14 Juli 2012)

Hi,

(aus aktuellem Anlass alten Thread ausgrab)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem diesen RGB(W) LED Dimmer / Controller mit ArtNet Interface (DMX über IP) zugelegt.
Dieser Dimmer soll bald mein Aquarium mit Licht versorgen.

Warum ArtNet?
Habe ne Beckhoff (CX90xx) im Keller mit K-Bus.
Vorüberlegung:
+ EIB, bereits im Haus, aber Dimmer für LED sind noch wenige erhältlich und zu den üblichen Kosten (nich billig)
+ DALI, Klemme gibt's fürn K-Bus, aber wie schon geschrieben sind auch hier LED-Dimmer noch kaum erhältlich bzw. nicht gerade günstig.
+ DMX, Dimmer auch LED gibt's wie Sand am Meer, auch diverse Bausätze etc ....
   ABER Beckhoff bietet die DMX-Klemmen nur fürn E-Bus an. Denke weil DMX im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden System doch ne recht "hohe" Datenrate hat. (250kBaud vs. 9600Baud bei EIB vs. 2400Baud bei DALI).

Da ich in Zukunft wohl noch hier und da was erweitern will wäre daher DALI die nächste Investition gewesen.
DMX wäre bevorzugt gewesen wegen der diversen Dimmer. Daher ging die Suche weiter in Richtung DMX.
Bis ich den oben genannten Dimmer gefunden hatte und damit auch das erste mal auf ArtNet gestoßen bin.

Wie schon geschrieben ist ArtNet DMX über IP. Ein DMX Universe (bis zu 512 Geräte (besser Kanäle, besser ....)) werden in ein UDP-Paket gesteckt und gehen (je nach Version (III ist die neueste)) dann per Broadcast durchs Netzwerk.

Daher dachte ich mir, warum mit DMX rum spielen, hat ja auch Nachteile, z.B. alles im Haus in DaisyChain zu verkabeln, wo man doch meist die Leitungen die man für DMX missbrauchen würde sternförmig verlegt hat (Cat7)
Warum nicht gleich per IP das ganze machen. Netzwerk hat's sowieso in jedem Raum und notfalls nimmt man nen WLAN-AccessPoint mit ins Boot.

Der Dimmer funktioniert im Moment schon mal Standalone mit diversen ArtNet-Systemen (DMXCOntrol WinXP, OLA Linux/Mac), was jetzt noch fehlt ist mittels der netlib von OSCAT der SPS ArtNet bei zu bringen. Hat zum Glück noch paar Wochen Zeit, die LED-Beleuchtung mit 24V dauert weil das für meinen Leuchtenbauer "ne unübliche Spannung" ist.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Senator42 (14 Juli 2012)

S7 : DMX Schnittstelle  RS232

von mir kannste den Soucecode haben:

HW: PIC Microcontroller + Zubehör ca. 16 Euro ( +Gehaüse +Steckernetzteil)

Funktion:
Nimmt per RS232 Befehle zur Helligkeitsänderung entgegen.
Sendet ständig die ersten 42 Kanäle von DMX raus.

Protokoll:
a) dworkin
b) mein eigenes (das ist schneller, da weniger Bytes dazu nötig)

Das Ganze ist wird beim DMX-Control (mit meiner DLL) benutzt und hat schon 3 Jahre Erfahrung im Theater hinter sich.

Mit einem anderen Contoller gehn auch alle 512 Kanäle.
Für AVR gibts auch die Source.   

Links:

PIC:  www.sprut.de
AVR: http://www.ulrichradig.de/home/index.php/avr/rs232-dmx
[h=2]DMX RGB LED Strip Controller für 10€:
http://www.ulrichradig.de/home/index.php/avr/dmx-led-strip
[/h]


----------



## emilio20 (15 Oktober 2012)

Es gibt eine gute lösung von Osram

http://www.osram.de/osram_de/produk...onic-ot-rgb-seq/index.jsp?productId=ZMP_56542


----------



## maxi (18 Oktober 2012)

Hi,

S7->Ethernet->DMX-Konverter->LED

Habe früher sehr gute Erfahrung mit der Firma schnick-schnack gemacht. http://www.schnickschnacksystems.com/
Die ganze BMW Welt in München ist damit ausgerüstet.
Und habe früher viel mit http://www.ict.de/home.html zusammen gearbeitet.
Vielleicht wirst du da fündig.


Grüße


----------



## Rossi (18 Oktober 2012)

Hier ein Link für eine Ethernet>DMX BOX :

http://www.cinetix.de/interface/etdmxbox.htm

Bin gerade dabei das Teil mit einer S7 ans laufen zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## det (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jochen,

früher nannten wir das Lichtorgel.   Schau mal bei Conrad oder so.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## ralfi_ir (17 Januar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> DMX --> Ethernet:


  DMX / DMX512 Ethernet und Ethernet Modbus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LsKcNTzYeg


----------



## annD (3 August 2016)

Hallo ohm200x,

hast du es geschafft, deiner SPS mit den Oscat-Bibliotheken das Senden von ArtNet beizubringen? Funktioniert deine Beleuchtung damit zuverlässig?

Gruß annD


----------



## hicom500 (3 August 2016)

Ich habe die komplette Beleuchtung im Haus auf ner CX9010 laufen.
CX9010 > ARTNET > DMX > 42x Dimmer/LED Dimmer.

Läuft absolut zuverlässig, allerdings habe ich von Oscat nur ein paar Rampenbausteine verwendet.
Die ArtNet Sache läuft mit den Beckhoff FBs.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

